# Shameless Publicity Stunt!



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 21, 2017)

So, I'm gonna write some free stories.  Just comment here, or shoot me a Note on furaffinity.net.

As the title suggests, this is a shameless stunt for publicity.  But, it is legitimate.  The stories I accept will be finished by the end of today.

EDIT: I just had my gallbladder removed.  I'm blaming my previous writer's block, which is now cleared, on my gallbladder.  Not my fault,


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

Give me the story based off of this song


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 21, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Give me the story based off of this song



I love it.  Air horn solo.  The story is on its way.


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 21, 2017)

Also, I apologize in advance.

But, it is done!

www.furaffinity.net: Request by Sergei Sohomo by MegaEmailman


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Hm... I always love getting works done of my vulpine OC. Wanna write about her?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Also, I apologize in advance.
> 
> But, it is done!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Request by Sergei Sohomo by MegaEmailman


Honestly I was going in with basement-level expectations but I was pleasantly surprised and got a few good laughs. You did good


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hm... I always love getting works done of my vulpine OC. Wanna write about her?



I would absolutely love to!  Please, send me an FA note about her, and the general plot you want.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Honestly I was going in with basement-level expectations but I was pleasantly surprised and got a few good laughs. You did good



Thanks, Sergei!  Glad to please and/or not totally fail.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> I would absolutely love to!  Please, send me an FA note about her, and the general plot you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sergei!  Glad to please and/or not totally fail.


Ok!


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

Could you do a story about a proctologist office? Murder mystery?


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Could you do a story about a proctologist office? Murder mystery?



Can I work together?  Because proctologists aren't already scary enough, I need to write about a murderous one.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Can I work together?  Because proctologists aren't already scary enough, I need to write about a murderous one.


Aw hell yeah! Do what ever you want with it


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Aw hell yeah! Do what ever you want with it



Only if you fist my biscuit.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Only if you fist my biscuit.



You drive a hard bargin but ill do it wheres the golden brown biscuit i need to punish


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

The story is done, @biscuitfister!

www.furaffinity.net: Dr. Inger's Office: A story for Biscuitfister by MegaEmailman

Enjoy!


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> The story is done, @biscuitfister!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Dr. Inger's Office: A story for Biscuitfister by MegaEmailman
> 
> Enjoy!


Omg XD Absolutely Beautiful! I loved it!


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

Yeah, and please don't take offense to any of the furry trashing jokes, I am a furry and love self-deprecating humor.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Yeah, and please don't take offense to any of the furry trashing jokes, I am a furry and love self-deprecating humor.


I love the jokes!


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

That work for FluffySnugglebutt is finished!

www.furaffinity.net: Jamie's Mummification: A request by FluffyShutterbug by MegaEmailman

Progress!

Just noticed the typo.  Still not changing it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> That work for FluffySnugglebutt is finished!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Jamie's Mummification: A request by FluffyShutterbug by MegaEmailman
> 
> ...


Cool! I read it over, and I liked what I saw. My only complaint is that there's no background to the situation. Why was I captured by the three canines?


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry!  I just always do that, and I need to work on it.  May actually rewrite the beginning of yours tonight, if you don't mind.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Sorry!  I just always do that, and I need to work on it.  May actually rewrite yours tonight, if you don't mind.


Sure! Go ahead.  Oh, and my OC isn't really a futa. She's a girl who just happens to have the "guy part" instead of the "girl part". Not both.


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh my gosh!  I'm so sorry!  I thought herm meant both, I'm rather uninformed about these things.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Sorry!  I just always do that, and I need to work on it.  May actually rewrite the beginning of yours tonight, if you don't mind.


That's alright. I think the actual definition of "herm" is having both sets of parts. I should've been more specific.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

(I replaced the previous message with a new one, because I was responding to the wrong question...)


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That's alright. I think the actual definition of "herm" is having both sets of parts. I should've been more specific.



It's fine.  I also wrote out the one part containing her "Girl part."  So, does she have feminine breasts then?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> It's fine.  I also wrote out the one part containing her "Girl part."  So, does she have feminine breasts then?


Yes! A C/D cup-size, as a matter of fact. She's literally 100% female, except for the "part" she has.


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome!  And, it's been re-written.  The breast question had nothing to do with the story, I was just curious.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Awesome!  And, it's been re-written.  The breast question had nothing to do with the story, I was just curious.


Oh. Are ya sweet on me?


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. Are ya sweet on me?



Only as sweet on you as you're sweet in general.

Sorry, I'm super flirty.  Perhaps too much


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Only as sweet on you as you're sweet in general.
> 
> Sorry, I'm super flirty.  Perhaps too much


Eh, don't worry. Pretty much all of my furry friends are like that too, and the questions you ask are downright tame compared to what my other friends have asked.


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Eh, don't worry. Pretty much all of my furry friends are like that too, and the questions you ask are downright tame compared to what my other friends have asked.



Maybe we're not flirtatious, you're just naturally easy to flirt with.  Thought about that?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> Maybe we're not flirtatious, you're just naturally easy to flirt with.  Thought about that?


Well... Vixens are alluring, aren't they?


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well... Vixens are alluring, aren't they?



I don't know about the rest, but you sure are.

Classic me.  Smooth as chunky peanut butter.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> I don't know about the rest, but you sure are.
> 
> Classic me.  Smooth as chunky peanut butter.


Lol! Don't worry about it. Although I might come off as naturally, uh, flirt-worthy, I'm actually a really awkward and coy gal.


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol! Don't worry about it. Although I might come off as naturally, uh, flirt-worthy, I'm actually a really awkward and coy gal.



You say that like awkward girls aren't the best to flirt with.  Just easier to make her blush, and let's be honest.  Blushing is the single most adorable thing that exists.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> You say that like awkward girls aren't the best to flirt with.  Just easier to make her blush, and let's be honest.  Blushing is the single most adorable thing that exists.


Oh, nice. I'm glad you think blushing is cute. My OC blushes a lot!


----------



## PillowsandSnacks (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey, do you still have slots open? Want to write about a demon alpaca female that can seduce any creature, but loves to seduce females especially? Kinda like the char in my prof pic?


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 21, 2017)

Aww I missed the entire thing!?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 21, 2017)

Maybe you could contact MegaEmailman if you want a story written?


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Maybe you could contact MegaEmailman if you want a story written?


Ah I don't want to bug him if he already decided. Artist curtisy. Haha ♡☆
Thank you though. It's nice to see you on the forums.  n.n


----------

